# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Philips Hue im Test: smarte, stimmungsvolle Beleuchtung, die begeistert!



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Philips Hue im Test: smarte, stimmungsvolle Beleuchtung, die begeistert!*

					Philips Hue ist ein smartes, stimmungsvolles und mit Bluetooth kompatibles LED-Beleuchtungssystem, das sich per Smartphone-App und Sprache (Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, Siri) steuern sowie personalisieren lässt. Wir haben die verschiedenen Philips-Hue-Produkte für Sie mit Blick auf die Praxis getestet und stellen Ihnen die intelligenten Lampen, Leuchten, Lichtstreifen sowie die Hue Sync Box in unserem Testbericht vor.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Philips Hue im Test: smarte, stimmungsvolle Beleuchtung, die begeistert!*


----------

